# "do you ever" thread



## Unslap (May 31, 2012)

Do you ever still try to get into a grainer ass-first even though its impossible??

Ever eat way more from the trash than is healthy just because its free...

Ever say "thank you" to the employee who just threw away your supper? 

Chain smoke right after you catch out, cuz adrenaline

Try to convince yourself that it isnt dumb to only wear only two colors (you know)

There are more but ive forgotten them... Add to the list


----------



## Kim Chee (May 31, 2012)

Do you ever piss out of a boxcar on a train that is in the yard, not thinking that when a worker walks by he knows you are on the train?


----------



## Doobie_D (May 31, 2012)

Do you ever... eat all your train food before even setting foot on a train?
Do you ever... find yourself high-balling thru open country only to wake up in bed at your mommie's house?


----------



## Kim Chee (May 31, 2012)

Doobie_D said:


> Do you ever... eat all your train food before even setting foot on a train?
> Do you ever... find yourself high-balling thru open country only to wake up in bed at your mommie's house?


I sense a personal attack.

Do you ever find yourself free-ballin' and wish you were high-ballin'?


----------



## wizehop (May 31, 2012)

have you ever thought your waiting in the wrong spot, only to walk 2 miles away and realize you should have just stayed where you first knew you should have been.

have you ever planned on taking a freight somewhere to same money on transportation, only to spend three times as much on booze and smokes.

Have you ever passed on packing ass wipe, only to have to shit in the woods during winter time and end up using sticks to wipe your ass.

Have you ever gotten so waisted track side you wake up the next day and realize you puked in your sleep all over the only clothes you have.


----------



## AnthraxMatt (May 31, 2012)

just as bad as eating all your train food...
do you ever find yourself drinking your train booze before hopping out?


----------

